# Looking for a camp



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

My husband, a retired but active pastor, says that he would be interested in looking at either land that could be used for a primitive youth camp or an existing camp that has fallen on hard times. Location on a canoeing river would be a plus, expanding search to the midwest.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

dunroven said:


> My husband, a retired but active pastor, says that he would be interested in looking at either land that could be used for a primitive youth camp or an existing camp that has fallen on hard times. Location on a canoeing river would be a plus, expanding search to the midwest.



You might want to check out Jaxemma's post that went up yesterday.

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=217720

Pony!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I guess I should have posted, in Missouri or Arkansas. I thought I had put that in there but you know how it is when your mind goes, and mine goes a lot! LOL

Well, I guess I kinda sorta did. I did say midwest, which would take in actually, Missouri, Arkansas, Iowa, Eastern Oklahoma, that type of thing.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

There's actually an old horseback tour type camp in NW AR that has been for sale for a few years. The Buffalo is nearby. You want me to get the information when I go down in mid-December?


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

100+ acres, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Severian (Oct 22, 2006)

I have 60 acres for sale in Stover, MO. It is off of Little Buffalo Rd. Lake of the Ozarks is a huge lake, only 3 miles away. If 60 acres is too much, I _might_ be talked into splitting off a smaller parcel.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Do either of these properties have any kind of house on them at all?

Also, do you know if there is willingness to have a person buy them on contract with no money down?

Thanks!


----------



## Severian (Oct 22, 2006)

dunroven said:


> Do either of these properties have any kind of house on them at all?
> 
> No house
> 
> ...


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Appreciate the response. Thank you


----------

